# Java ist auch eine Insel - schlecht?



## Keeper (7. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte mal fragen wie das jetzt so ist mit dem Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel". Ich habe von vielen Leuten gehört dass es schlecht ist. Es wird zwar gut erklärt sagen die meisten, aber viele Programme aus dem Buch funktionieren nicht. Stimmt das? 
Wenn ja, habt ihr villeicht ein anderes gutes Buch zu empfehlen? Kenne mich in java nur wenig aus (Schleifen, If-Anweisung, Methoden, und Klassen kann ich bereits einwenig durch die schule).
mfg Keeper 8)


----------



## bygones (7. Jun 2004)

also ich habe mit "Java ist eine Insel" nicht viel gemacht - ich fand (bzw find) http://www.javabuch.de besser ....


----------



## Reality (7. Jun 2004)

Bild dir deine Meinung:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Angel (7. Jun 2004)

also ich finde Javainsel perfekt zum schnellen nachschlagen. Wenn man mal schnell was braucht, guck man da rein, liest die kurze erläuterung und das beispiel und alles klappt, für mich wie gemacht :wink: 

Wenn du aber tippel-tappel-tur richtig Java lernen willst, dann is dieses vielleicht nicht so ideal......


----------



## Student (7. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich habe mit "Java ist eine Insel" nicht viel gemacht - ich fand (bzw find) http://www.javabuch.de besser ....


ich auch!


----------



## Heiko (12. Jul 2004)

Angel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich finde Javainsel perfekt zum schnellen nachschlagen. Wenn man mal schnell was braucht, guck man da rein, liest die kurze erläuterung und das beispiel und alles klappt, für mich wie gemacht :wink:
> 
> Wenn du aber tippel-tappel-tur richtig Java lernen willst, dann is dieses vielleicht nicht so ideal......



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## MICE (12. Jul 2004)

Also ich find beide Bücher gut und sie ergäzen sich auch fabelhaft.
'Java ist eine Insel' hat z.B. ein Kapitel über JSP, das Javabuch aber dafür eins über JavaWebStart.


----------



## nollario (25. Jul 2004)

ich muss mich mal der mehrheit hier widersetzen... fand zwar "go to java" auch sehr gut, aber die insel geht in vielen gebieten mehr auf details ein... und hat mir damit schon so manches problem gelöst... zum nachschlagen nutze ich meist zuerst die insel und wenn dort nix steht, dann ma schaun! ;-)


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jul 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich auch!


----------



## DesertFox (25. Jul 2004)

Also ich mach praktisch alle mit der Insel. Mir wurde des von nem infomatiker empfohlen, der Java auch daraus gelernt hat. Aber inzwischen hab ich beide Bücher. Aber ihc benutze das Javabuch eigentlich nur, um etwas zu vertiefen oder wenn ich was nicht kapiert hab aus der Insel. Aber sonst finde ich die Insel doch fast besser, wenn acuh nicht viel, beide sind sehr gut, und aus beiden kann man viel lernen!


----------



## Isaac (26. Jul 2004)

Ich find die Insel klasse. Gerade damals als ich noch keine blassen Schimmer hatte und mich auch immer gefragt habe was die Fehlermeldung "can not make static reference" wohl genau bedeuten soll   hat mir die Insel geholfen weil es für Strohköpfe geschrieben ist die keine Ahnung haben ohne dabei oberflächlich zu werden. Im Gegensatz zu vieler anderer Fachliteratur kann man sie auch so mal nebenbei lesen da vieles an lustigen oder interesanten Beispielen geschildert wird. 

Beispiele haben bei mir immer alle funktioniert.


Als Nachschlagewerk nutze ich aber auch, der tollen HTML Referenz wegen, das Javabuch.


----------



## Student (26. Jul 2004)

DesertFox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> beide sind sehr gut, und aus beiden kann man viel lernen!


wie sagt man so schön:
die mischung macht es ;-)


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

muss doch ein gutes Wort für die Insel sagen:

Ich finde im Bereich Threas & XML ist es besser  :!:


----------



## Student (2. Aug 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Threas


ich adde mal ein d ;-)

ja. finde ich auch. ich stehe da erst am anfang .. hab da aber einen besseren eindruck.


----------



## Dukie (2. Aug 2004)

Ich habe Java aus diesem Buch gelernt und lerne immernoch.

Ich mag es.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Aug 2004)

Reflection wird in der Insel auch eingehender und umfassender behandelt.


----------

